# Job prospects in Gibraltar



## LusoSA (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi

I'm new to this forum and was wondering if anyone could help with some advice. Me and my girlfriend are thinking of moving to Gibraltar or nearby. We both speak English and Portuguese but could take some Spanish classes if needed. She is a Medical Laboratory Technician and I’ve got a degree in business but mostly office work experience.

What are the job prospects like in Gibraltar? Is it difficult to find a job?

Thanks for your help


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

LusoSA said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new to this forum and was wondering if anyone could help with some advice. Me and my girlfriend are thinking of moving to Gibraltar or nearby. We both speak English and Portuguese but could take some Spanish classes if needed. She is a Medical Laboratory Technician and I’ve got a degree in business but mostly office work experience.
> 
> ...


hi & welcome

we have had a lot of threads about moving to Gib recently, so have a quick look around



they speak english on Gib, though being so close to Spain, many bi-lingual spanish people work there

as for work in your fields I can't say - certainly in spain you'd pretty certainly need fluent spanish, and that geographical area has pretty much the highest unemployment in the country

nationally it's about 20% - more than double that of the UK


eta - just noticed you're from SA - have you checked out that you can get the required working visas for Gib & Spain?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi there,

There are jobs to be had in Gibraltar, mainly in finance and online gambling, but like everywhere else there is a lot of competition. Presumably you have already checked the many Gibraltar recruitment sites on the web, such as Jobs in Gibraltar job vacancies Gibraltar work opportunities Gibraltar employment Spain.

As non-EU residents however, this information is relevant for you, even if you can find a job: 

"Work permits can be issued to foreign nationals, and there are two completely different groups of persons EU and non-EU nationals. After staying more than 6 months in Gibraltar, EU citizens can apply and receive a 5-year renewable work permit, while the* non-EU nationals are only eligible if there isn't a local resident willing to do the same job*."
Relocating to Gibraltar | Working in Gibraltar | Relocation to Gibraltar


----------



## LusoSA (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi

Thanks for the reply. I'm aware job prospects in Spain are pretty bad. Our aim was more to live in Spain and work in Gibraltar. I'm originally from South Africa but I’ve got a Portuguese passport, hence EU citizenship.

What's the employment situation in Gibraltar? How easy is it to find work there? Doesn't have to be in our fields as long as we get a stepping stone to keep us going until we find something in our fields.

Thanks


----------



## LusoSA (Mar 30, 2011)

We are both EU Nationals, we have checked all the online sites but also have read online that many job offers are false and only there to lure people to register with the agencies. We are looking for an opinion of people living there that know the real situation on the ground.

Thanks for your help


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

LusoSA said:


> We are both EU Nationals, we have checked all the online sites but also have read online that many job offers are false and only there to lure people to register with the agencies. We are looking for an opinion of people living there that know the real situation on the ground.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Jobs are not easy! Spain has a major unemployment problem. Gibraltar, altho isnt the same country, does get people from Spain applying and working there. The pay is better due to the tax status, but unless you're in the field of high finance I dont think the work situation is much better, altho I believe the businesses there are doing better, so therefore there arent quite so many redundancies etc 

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

One of my clients is a recruitment agency in Gibraltar, I know for a fact that every job they advertise is real as I'm often in their office and sorting out problems with their systems. There are jobs in Gib but generally at a higher level, although if you have an interest in Online Gambling there are always bi-lingual customer service jobs in a variety of languages


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Howzit Luso!!

Like you I am from SA and I have a business in Gib. I would say that your partner would stand a pretty good chance of getting work - the hospital and other medical establishments are frequently looking for people. Forget the jobsites and the agencies - IMHO they are all fairly low in terms of professionalism and are very reactive, not proactive. I would suggest making direct, personal contact and bypass agenices. 

For an admin kind of role for yourself, it may be abit mroe challenging, but I would suggest heading down for a few days to check it out. In Gib, it is more about who you know that will open doors and opportunities.

If you need any help, pm me and I will answer what I can

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Sarah_P (Apr 11, 2011)

LusoSA said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new to this forum and was wondering if anyone could help with some advice. Me and my girlfriend are thinking of moving to Gibraltar or nearby. We both speak English and Portuguese but could take some Spanish classes if needed. She is a Medical Laboratory Technician and I’ve got a degree in business but mostly office work experience.
> 
> ...


I work for a recruitment agency. For Medical Laboratory, you will have to contact the GHA directly - that is the Gibraltar Health Authority (St Bernards Hospital) If you have mostly office experience, send me your CV. 

English is the first language here. 

Hope this helps

Kind regards


----------

